# Oh my goodness GRACIE! KERPLUNK!!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today I had Gracie at the pond on my parent’s property for the first time. If you keep up around here, you know she LOVES to play in the water tub on the patio. When we first arrived, she was immediately curious, and in up to her chest, checking everything out. She bobbed for treats enthusiastically, but would not push off to swim.


I decided to walk her around the perimeter of the pond, probably about a 1/4 mile loop. As we got to the opposite side, she noticed my Sister in Law across the way, and before I could BLINK, she took a flying leap 5 feet out into the water!! I could not believe my eyes! And of course she sank like a stone, in right over her head in a flash.


Well, up she popped, with feet a’ flailing, vertical in the water, paws slapping, oh my I grabbed my camera and managed one shot of the meelee….












Then I got another one as she came out of the water with this sheepish look on her face….












I laughed until I nearly fell down. She was not phased by it after she got shook off, and continued her jaunt around the pond, albeit without any more flying leaps!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I LOVE that second picture! It's so cute... You can almost hear her say "I am so embarrassed...I hope no one saw that"...

Great pics!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA oh gracie girl ...... maybe not one of her most graceful moments for sure ....

think before ya jump next time silly pup ....
give her a big old smooch for me and some good tummy rubs ... she is just too cute to resist


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL! That's awesome you were able to get pics!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Those pics are PRICELESS!!! Glad she wasn't phased by it


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee took his first swim like that, in 36 degree winter. He was about 9 months old, was flying through a meadow, and I don't think he realized that he was launching into water. He came up with a piece of plant draped over his nose. He didn't attempt to swim again for months. I don't think I had ever laughed so hard. He motored so hard that his entire chest was clear out of the water!


----------



## Maddie'sMomma (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are awesome pictures!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Tj also has a similar story. Except his story was my fault.  

He was about 7-8 months old when I was trying to get him used to water. There was another dog and owner playing at the man-made-pond and I thought it would be great for Tj to see another dog in the water. So with their permission, Tj and I joined them.

I was tossing sticks in the water as Tj has always loved fetch. He went after the stick one by one slowly but building his confidence with each toss. Soon after he would retrieve the stick with a faster pace. But then ... was my last toss. I didn't realized the shallow end stops so suddenly. The last toss went just pass the shallow end. Tj went charging after the stick and then KERPLUNK!

Tj also sank like a rock. He actually went all the way under and then popped up gasping for air, paws slapping at the water. Thinking he'd line up horizontally with the water, I just waited for him, encouraging him to swim. But I think he may have been too freaked out. He started going under again as he was still as vertical as could be. I then thought to myself, he can't swim! So quickly I took 5 steps out to him and grabbed the "handle" to his harness and aided him back to shore.

I didn't pick him up because I was trying to show him that he was okay and could make it back by only helping him. Honestly, I didn't really know there was a possibility of him not knowing how to swim. He still loves water - very much, but to this day, he's still very cautious with deep water. So far he'll go in at mid-chest depth but then turn around back to land.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ROFL!!!!

That is hilarious!

"Ohgodohgodohgod! I'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonna...oh hey...land...nobody saw that..."


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh my that is sooo very cute! To bad you did just happen to be video taping her when that happend!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Trust me, I know. I had to scramble to get those 2 pix, I was laughing so hard I was lucky to get them. 

I could have won money if I'd had the cam rolling when she decided to take that flying leap. haha

The good thing is, I think she will for SURE be a fearless dock jumper by the end of the summer. She reminds me so much of my long ago heart dog <3 Roxy.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

The look on her face in that second picture is absolutely priceless! Too funny!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Xeph said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> That is hilarious!
> 
> "Ohgodohgodohgod! I'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonna...oh hey...land...nobody saw that..."


Exactly! Rofl, silly girl


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL! That is too funny!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I love it! Generally, do Rottweilers swim? Can they learn from other dogs?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The ones I have had, most of them, have loved it! Gracie will be swimming like a fish before the end of the summer, keep an eye out, I will be posting her progress.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

ROFLOL!!! That's fantastic, hahaha!!


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Hehe, LOVE those photos.

Looks like she had so much fun.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> The ones I have had, most of them, have loved it! Gracie will be swimming like a fish before the end of the summer, keep an eye out, I will be posting her progress.


I'll be looking for the updates on her swimming lessons. She does look a little embarrassed over the whole thing...poor little Gracie...I did have to smile at the pics. Silly girl...watch where you're going. 

Mine think water is for drinking only...except when Butch walks through a puddle because I want him to come in the house. No lie, he walked through it when he could have taken 2 steps to the side to walk around it!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That is the funniest and most ungraceful face I've ever seen on Gracie! She's usually such an elegant and together girl, she does look embarrassed!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What personality, and what a love!! <3


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Xeph said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> That is hilarious!
> 
> "Ohgodohgodohgod! I'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonnadieI'mgonna...oh hey...land...nobody saw that..."


LOL, love that post.


----------



## K9 Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, that's so funny, and cute 

My dog was standing on a rock in the pond this morning, the rock sundenly got unbalaced and she fell in!!! It was the funniest thing ever!!!! She wouldn't stop trying to shake the water out!!! She'd stop every couple of steps nd shake!! It was funny!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

LOTS of Gracie personality in these 2 clips. They are almost all entirely of her playing. In the water tub, and also out in the yard with her toys. I guarantee you some laughs in both of these.

In the water tub, with the Redyre Red Alert fence charge right at the end....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0GH0k2W6QI

Grace with some very funny play action in the back yard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTBY4HqbKqI


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

Gosh, both vids were too funny! She's so silly, and so beautiful!


----------



## angel_baby (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, I can't stop laughing! Gracie is a funny girl! haha!


----------

